# Diablo 3



## Inquisition (30. Juni 2008)

http://www.onlinegamesdatenbank.de/index.p...p;titleid=11604


LOL somit haben sich alle Foren Anfragen erledigt ^^


----------



## Decker (30. Juni 2008)

2011 klingt etwas arg spät... selbst für Blizzards Verhältnisse. Ich sage es kommt 2010, genau 10 Jahre nach Release von D2. Und bis dahin kann man sich schonmal gewaltig freuen, denn Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude!!!!


----------



## Masterlock (30. Juni 2008)

Inquisition schrieb:


> http://www.onlinegamesdatenbank.de/index.p...p;titleid=11604
> 
> 
> LOL somit haben sich alle Foren Anfragen erledigt ^^


Eben nicht:

*Bekannte der fünf spielbaren Charakterklassen sind der Barbar sowie eine Art Hexer. Soll laut Schätzungen der Presse Ende 2010, wahrscheinlich jedoch eher Mitte 2011 erscheinen. *


----------



## Nyak (30. Juni 2008)

2011 wäre ja mal wirklich lustig. Die ganze Show dient wohl als Gehhilfe für WotLK.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (30. Juni 2008)

wurde das datum auch von irgendwem anders bestätigt?
vllt haben die sich ja nur was ausgedacht *hoff*


----------



## Panzer01 (30. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube nur Sachen die von Blizz gepostet werden, anderen Quellen die nicht von Blizz bestätigt sind für mich unintressant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juni 2008)

Panzer01 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur Sachen die von Blizz gepostet werden, anderen Quellen die nicht von Blizz bestätigt sind für mich unintressant.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und genau aus diesem Grund wird jetzt auch hier weitergerätselt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=48116


----------

